

Greek crisis stokes Bitcoin prices higher - mackmcconnell
http://www.cnbc.com/id/102796314

======
mackmcconnell
Coinbase is apparently seeing a 300% increase in euro/btc exchanges from users
across europe in the last few weeks, but not much from Greece itself.

[https://twitter.com/coinbase/status/615949087829946368](https://twitter.com/coinbase/status/615949087829946368)

